# Bland diet, how much should I feed?



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay so, Mina has an upset tummy and as a result is on a bland diet. Problem is, how much do I feed? (I've never had to put my either of my girls on bland diet before) She's getting plain white rice with chicken. 

She's roughly 40-45lbs and fairly active.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Finn is just under 40 lbs and I give him about a cup of chicken and rice. 

Hope your girl feels better soon.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

DogPaw said:


> Finn is just under 40 lbs and I give him about a cup of chicken and rice.
> 
> Hope your girl feels better soon.


Is that total for the day? (sorry I just want to make sure I don't over or under feed)

I feed Mina twice a day so I could break that down into two half cup servings.

She's acting just fine, her poop however tells another story.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sorry.......Finn eats twice a day also, so he gets one cup per feeding. So that would be 2 cups for the day. I usually only have to feed it for a day and he is back to his normal poops.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

DogPaw said:


> I'm sorry.......Finn eats twice a day also, so he gets one cup per feeding. So that would be 2 cups for the day. I usually only have to feed it for a day and he is back to his normal poops.


Thank you! I was thinking somewhere in the ballpark of two cups. I wish it would work on her in a day. However, her poop is like water. 

As much as I'd rather not, I think I may have to find a sensitive stomach formula food for her. This has been an ongoing issue, but never to this point. She'll be fine for a few days, and then she won't.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I know, I hate it when I have to switch foods. But finding what works with your dog in the end is much better then poop problems. What is she eating now?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would guess close to as much as the regular food. It should only be a temporary thing and a little too much or too little won't hurt.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

DogPaw said:


> I know, I hate it when I have to switch foods. But finding what works with your dog in the end is much better then poop problems. What is she eating now?


She's eating Wellness Super5 Puppy Mix now.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

My boy is on Wellness and doing very well on it. Depending on her age, maybe she would do better on the adult food. 

I certainly wish you luck in finding something that works for her.


----------

